# Is There Any New Info On How To Stop The Droid X From Randomly Rebooting??



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

I've tried everything fellazz..

This shit is getting out of hand= /

I now hear GB w/ GB Kernel Stops it??

I have a Alltel Milestone X.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> I've tried everything fellazz..
> 
> This shit is getting out of hand= /
> 
> ...


yea, gb kernel stops it


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

REALLY!?

gotta try it!


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Also did you go thru all of your market apps and de-select the auto upgrade? That causes the reboot at times as well.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

i forgot about that!!

Thanks!!!


----------

